# Cisco Catalyst 6000 - Gold?



## servowire (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,

Im new around here. DOne a few memory fingers (clean) with the AR method. 0.3 grams of gold. All for fun.

I've got a Cisco 6000 with some heavy duty switchboards. Wondering of the outline of the boards is Gold, and how much? Or might be copper? Hoping some of you can tell me if it is.
The unit won't sell (old..) so thats why I might be scrapping it. THinking about cutting the gold parts with a metal-scissor.

Pics: http://imgur.com/a/Q2MFE

Thanks,
SW


----------



## kdaddy (Feb 4, 2013)

servowire said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new around here. DOne a few memory fingers (clean) with the AR method. 0.3 grams of gold. All for fun.
> 
> ...



Gold plated copper, not much.


----------



## mjgraham (Feb 4, 2013)

As much as it looks it is not going to be much, may be more in the chips, however if I remember the boards are like twice as thick, might be hard to shear, might be better off on selling eBay, unless you got it from there.


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 5, 2013)

Old switches like this have nice back planes in them and the internal 
plug in boards are referred to as telecom boards which can sell for more
than your typical PC or server motherboard does. It certainly is heavy
and has steel, aluminum, insulated wire, power supplies, possibly
memory and ceramic processors if old enough. (look under the heat sinks
on the boards)

You should make some good $$ by breaking it down if it has no
resale value. 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Servowire!

On the second picture there is a contact with a lot of pins. It looks exactly as the ones I'm working on right now, it have press-fit pins, you just pull them straight out of the contact one by one. Check on the back side if the contact if it is soldered or just pressed in.
The orange squarish components are tantalum electrolytic capacitors, there is a member on the forum that is buying them.

Good luck!


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 13, 2013)

I remember buying that same exact unit for this datacenter I worked in back in 2000 for like $50k.


----------

